# Finished up my silver maple haul I brought back from NEMO



## barry richardson (Aug 27, 2017)

Northeast Missouri that is, Managed to get some figure in all of them. Not bad for a couple chunks of free wood. Although they rode back shotgun with me in my Ford Focus hatchback along with that big ol cottonwood burl, car was riding low. Finished with lacquer, the tallest is about 15" the one has an ABW collar.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Ray D (Aug 27, 2017)

Pieces of art.. As always, fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 27, 2017)

Barry, those are outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 27, 2017)

Beautiful work, Barry! I think I'd steal that tri-colored piece second from the left... and then I'd come back for the others.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Salt4wa (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice work! Do you have a before picture by chance?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 27, 2017)

Great job as always. That second one would of been a good candidate for a partial dye job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2017)

All amazing! Beautiful pieces Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 27, 2017)

Great looking pieces, Barry.... Ford Focus, huh? I don't leave home without my trailer.......... Jerry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2017)

Very nice Barry! I'd say that hail was well worth it! Gotta agree on the second one. I really like the lacquer finish too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 27, 2017)

Salt4wa said:


> Nice work! Do you have a before picture by chance?


Thanks Loren, sorry I don't have any before pics


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 27, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Great looking pieces, Barry.... Ford Focus, huh? I don't leave home without my trailer.......... Jerry


What? You didn't have your trailer when you came by my house.... Yea, I thought about taking my truck, but the gas mileage on the Focus is over twice as good, it adds up for a 3000 mile trip...


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 27, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice Barry! I'd say that hail was well worth it! Gotta agree on the second one. I really like the lacquer finish too.


Thanks Scott, the lacquer works great on a fine grained wood like maple, but in hindsight, I wish I would have used an oil based finish on them, I think it would have coaxed out a bit more figure.... but I was in lacquer auto pilot and didn't think about it till later...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Aug 27, 2017)

Really nice. Always impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 27, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> What? You didn't have your trailer when you came by my house.... Yea, I thought about taking my truck, but the gas mileage on the Focus is over twice as good, it adds up for a 3000 mile trip...


I should have clarified. When I travel out of state, I never leave home without my trailer. Instate, I rarely take it unless I'm after rock or wood........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Aug 28, 2017)

Stunning pieces as always Barry! I'll wait awhile then go to Docs to steal that second one from him. I don't care to go into Okie territory but that piece would be worth it!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 28, 2017)

Amazing pieces. Did you get much tear out from silver maple? The finish is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2017)

Graybeard said:


> Amazing pieces. Did you get much tear out from silver maple? The finish is beautiful.


Yes I found it was hard to get a clean cut on this stuff, it forced me to really work on improving my shear cut with the gouge... insides still have some rough patches.....


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 28, 2017)

You continue to set an incredibly high standard for the rest of us! Amazing turnings! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2017)

Tony said:


> Stunning pieces as always Barry! I'll wait awhile then go to Docs to steal that second one from him. I don't care to go into Okie territory but that piece would be worth it!!! Tony



I'm planning to keep it on a high shelf...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 28, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'm planning to keep it on a high shelf...



Who's going to put it there for you??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2017)

Tony said:


> Who's going to put it there for you??


My son is getting pretty tall.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 31, 2017)

Awesome work as usual!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

